# Media Bias Study



## PBLN

I am sure this comes as no surprise, but still to see the actual numbers in just one example is shameful.

Media Bias Study | DogsByte.org

August 27, 2012
Media Bias Study

If you've ever tuned into the 10 o'clock news or read a morning paper, chances are you've seen stories of "Pit Bulls" doing unimaginable things. These reports are usually accompanied with a photo of a ferocious looking "Pit Bull" dog, and words such as "mauling" are used to describe the occurrence. But is there a media bias against "Pit Bull" dogs? And, if another type of dog is in the news for an equal, or sometimes worse, behavior, is the same attention being given to that story? The following study follows two dog related incidents that were reported on nearly 24 hours apart from each other:

On Monday, August 20, 2012 in Palm Springs, California, a stray kitten was chased by four dogs reported as Pit Bull terriers, and hid into the front bumper of a parked minivan. The four dogs began clawing and biting at the bumper (see photo below) in an attempt to get the kitten. The kitten was never harmed, and later found by the owner of the dogs and minivan several miles down the road. Is this incident worthy of a news story?










Apparently so&#8230;But not just one. Many.

First reported by a local Palm Springs media outlet,http://www.mydesert.com/article/201...well|text|Frontpage|p&gcheck=1&nclick_check=1, on August 21st, this story ran NATIONALLY in over 100 newspaper and news station websites across the United States, including major networks like Fox, NBC, ABC and CBS! Nobody was hurt, not even the tiny homeless kitten, who is now up for adoption and will undoubtedly get a new home because of this national headline. In most of the stories, many relevant details were omitted. The originating article provided the most about the incident. At some point during the evening/early morning, a stray kitten ventured on the property where the dogs were left outside. The kitten escaped and ran into a hollow area in the minivan's bumper parked on the owner's property. It was *his* minivan, and *his* dogs. The dogs clawed and bit at the *plastic* bumper in an unsuccessful attempt to capture the kitten (Note: prey drive is not uncommon for dogs in general). The photo of the minivan that ran in virtually every report, is what the vehicle looked like *after* the kitten was rescued. It is unknown if the dogs were responsible for all the damage, or if some of the damage was done during the rescue efforts "40 minute process that involved removing the bumper."

The next day (August 21, 2012), a reported Jack Russel Terrier-Dalmatian mix bites a 2 year old girl on the face, requiring her to get 12 total stitches (10 on the bridge of her nose, and 2 inside her mouth above her upper gum), after attempting to kiss the dog. Only one media outlet gave this incident any attention, WHIO (local to the story).

No images of snarling JRT mixes, or descriptive words to captivate an audience were used to enhance the seriousness of this case. Not much was said at all about an attack by a non-Pit Bull that left a young girl with facial wounds. But a lesser incident involving Pit Bulls garnered national exposure. So, is there a media bias when reporting on Pit Bull incidents? You be the judge.

Jeff Theman of Guilty Til proven innocent https://www.facebook.com/GuiltyTilProvenInnocent and Gemma Zanowski of Touch Love Pit Bull Rescue https://www.facebook.com/ToughLovePBR

Reference Links:
Pit bulls maul Calif. minivan chasing kitten - CBS News
Pit Bulls Gnaw Calif. Minivan in Bid to Get Kitten - ABC News
Here, kitty &#8230; look what four pit bulls did to a minivan trying to get at a kitten hiding in the engine well | Off the Bench
Dogs Destroy Minivan Looking For Hiding Kitten - Yahoo!
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - ABC 33/40 - Birmingham News, Weather, Sports
adn.com | Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - United States News - KTAR.com
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - FOX 10 News - Phoenix, AZ | KSAZ-TV
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - CBS 5 - KPHO
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - KMPH FOX 26 | Central San Joaquin Valley News Source
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - State News - Modbee.com
Pit bulls gnaw minivan in bid to get kitten - ContraCostaTimes.com
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - WFSB Channel 3
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - New Orleans Local News, Weather, Sports, Investigations
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - CBS Atlanta 46
Pit bulls gnaw minivan in bid to get kitten | Gainesville.com
PALM SPRINGS, Calif.: Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - Nation Wires - MiamiHerald.com
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - Chicago News and Weather | FOX Chicago News
Eric Millikin: Pit bulls chase kitten, maul minivan | Blog: Eric Millikin | Detroit Free Press | freep.com
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston
Pit bulls gnaw Calif. minivan in bid to get kitten - WNEM TV 5
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo... Newscenter&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619391502235
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...oneer Press&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619392524636
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...st-Dispatch&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619393202137
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...na Standard&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619393758938
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=ABC 8/KLKN&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619394299839
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=CBS 8/KLAS&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619394920540
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s Vegas Sun&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619395615241
http://www.ktvn.com/story/19342053/pit-bulls-gnaw-calif-minivan-in-bid-to-get-kitten
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=NBC 4/KRNV&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_134619398300144

If you go to the main article, the links are listed at the bottom, below are the ones I have not added to this thread yet. MIND BLOWING how much attention and MIS information get spread and plastered on the news. So misleading.

NBC 4/KRNV; Reno, Nevada
KRQE; Albuquerque, New Mexico
Times Union; Albany, New York
WKBW; Buffalo, New York
New York Daily News; New York, New York
NBC 10/WHEC; Rochester, New York
Charlotte Observer; Charlotte, North Carolina
CBS 3/WBTV; Charlotte, North Carolina
Dispatch; Lexington, North Carolina
News Observer; Raleigh, North Carolina
NBC 6/WECT; Wilmington, North Carolina
ABC 13; Toledo, Ohio
Vindicator; Youngstown, Ohio
KOTV; Tulsa, Oklahoma
Fox 12/KPTV; Beaverton, Oregon
Oregonian; Portland, Oregon
Erie Times News; Erie, Pennsylvania
Evening Sun; Hanover, Pennsylvania
ABC 27/WHTM; Harrisburg/York/Lancaster/Lebanon, Pennsylvania
Fox 29; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Republican Herald; Pottsville, Pennsylvania
Reading Eagle; Reading, Pennsylvania
WLTX; Columbia, South Carolina
Herald; Rock Hill, South Carolina
WMBF; Myrtle Beach, South Carolina
NBC 3/WRCB; Chattanooga, Tennessee
ABC 2/WKRN; Nashville, Tennessee
Statesman; Austin, Texas
Fox 26/KRIV; Houston, Texas
NBC 11/KCBD; Lubbock, Texas
Fox 4/KDFW; Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas
San Antonio Express News; San Antonio, Texas
KXXV; Waco/Killeen/Temple, Texas
KLTV; Tyler, Texas
WCAX; Burlington, Vermont
NBC 10/ WAVY; Norfolk, Virginia
Seattle Times; Seattle, Washington
Seattle PI; Seattle, Washington
WBOY; Clarksburg, West Virginia
Fox 11/WLUK; Green Bay, Wisconsin
Fox 10/WALA; Mobile, Alabama/Pensacola, Florida
KTEN; Northern Texas/Southern Oklahoma
WGEM; Quincy, Illinois/Hannibal, Missouri/Keokuk, Iowa
Inquisitr; News Website


----------

